# looking for land to hunt in barrow county



## Johnscanyon (Aug 19, 2010)

I am looking for small to medium(5-80 acres) tracks of land to lease or get hunting rights to. If you have any info please let me know.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 19, 2010)

after that booner was killed last year ,,,,you and every other hunter around Winder is looking too.... good luck!


----------



## Johnscanyon (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks.  There is just so much land for sale in this area.  If anybody knows anyone that has land for sale and cant sell it and would like to generate a cash flow with a lease let me know.


----------

